
Will Our Universe Collide With a Neighboring One? - wgj
http://discovermagazine.com/2009/oct/04-will-our-universe-collide-with-neighboring-one
======
joeycfan
No..... I'm pretty sure we don't have a neighboring one.

Wait, are you talking about the one where everyone wears cowboy hats?

I pretty sure we won't hit that one.

